
Steam Hardware and Software Survey: December 2019 - haunter
https://store.steampowered.com/hwsurvey
======
haunter
>Simplified Chinese 37.87% +14.43%

>Windows 7 64 bit 33.04% +14.57%

Crazy how visible is the Chinese launch in the stats

